

Website that gives users insight to ads targeted to them? - sanoy

Does anybody know of any website that gives users insight to what kind of ads are being targeted to them?
======
bowmessage
There's
[https://www.google.com/ads/preferences/](https://www.google.com/ads/preferences/)

